# do you train arms?



## a.notherguy

*do you train arms?*​
yes- they dont grow unless i train them 15083.80%nope - no need2916.20%


----------



## a.notherguy

simple question

poll to follow


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Nope, not trained arms for over 8 months.


----------



## SK-XO

Yes, because I want to lol.


----------



## tom0311

Only once a week, maybe 2 exercises biceps and 2 triceps. They grow from back exercises and pressing anyway.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

As soon as i train arms i get injuries for some reason, so i dont do them, they grow form pressing and pulling anyway, so not that bothered, would rather a larger chest and back.


----------



## BigDom86

yes i do. dont see why you wouldnt tbh.


----------



## Raptor

Anyone who doesn't train arms is a lunatic haha


----------



## rfc

yes, because my program says to, only 3 sets of tris and 3 sets of bis a week though, the rest comes from pressing and back exercises


----------



## tom0311

BigDom86 said:


> yes i do. dont see why you wouldnt tbh.


Because they grow anyway, they are the levers to nearly all upper body exercises so IMO they get stimulated enough without needing to isolate them. I give them a couple of exercises a week, nothing more. TBH nothing made my biceps grow more than wide grip pullups.


----------



## Suitelf11

I train biceps twice a week (3 exercises) and triceps once a week (two exercises), my biceps are lacking behind slightly. When they're ok again I lower it down to once a week again.


----------



## Suprakill4

Sy. said:


> IMO if you want big arms train them directly


Not neccesarily. See Dutch_scotts thread called "want big arms, dont train them". some very good points in there.

I do train arms because i would be too scared of wasting time not training them if if didnt work for me.


----------



## flynnie11

tom0311 said:


> Because they grow anyway, they are the levers to nearly all upper body exercises so IMO they get stimulated enough without needing to isolate them. I give them a couple of exercises a week, nothing more. TBH nothing made my biceps grow more than wide grip pullups.


no offence , but going by ur avi , ur arms r not the biggest and it looks like u havnt been training for that long, so ur arms are prob going to grow anyway if u train them or not.


----------



## tom0311

Never said they were the biggest, but I know what works for me. Just because I'm not a mass monster it doesn't mean I can't express my opinion on a public forum.

By the way, I have trained seriously for about 2 years, but inconsistently for various personal reasons. They used to be the thickness of my middle finger but now they are 16.5's, so not too bad really.

Going by your avi, for all I know you could be even smaller than me.


----------



## flynnie11

tom0311 said:


> Never said they were the biggest, but I know what works for me. Just because I'm not a mass monster it doesn't mean I can't express my opinion on a public forum.
> 
> By the way, I have trained seriously for about 2 years, but inconsistently for various personal reasons. They used to be the thickness of my middle finger but now they are 16.5's, so not too bad really.
> 
> Going by your avi, for all I know you could be even smaller than me.


i didnt mean it to come across like that.. sorry

and no im not smaller than you lol

its just ur said that "arms grow anyway" wether u train them or not, which is not true , people at a more advanced levels arms dont "grow anyway" . if that was the case pros would be walking around with 30"+ arms


----------



## egyption t

i dont get it how can anybody nt train his arms!!


----------



## Suitelf11

egyption t said:


> i dont get it how can anybody nt train his arms!!


Pumping up me arms is like having sex!


----------



## tom0311

flynnie11 said:


> i didnt mean it to come across like that.. sorry
> 
> and no im not smaller than you lol
> 
> its just ur said that "arms grow anyway" wether u train them or not, which is not true , people at a more advanced levels arms dont "grow anyway" . if that was the case pros would be walking around with 30"+ arms


Yes you're probably right about more advanced lifters mate. I just said mine grow anyway, as the poll is a question to each of us.

No worries, there's more and more lairy sh!ts on forums these days you never know when someone's trying to wind you up any more.

I used to isolate arms quite a bit but when I started to do bodyweight stuff like dips and pull ups they suddenly started to grow more than before so maybe I just react better to compound stuff.


----------



## SK-XO

Lol I train because I LIKE training. I like training arms so I train them? why stop doing something I like. I'd still train them even if it wasn't providing any benefit.


----------



## EssexMalRider

Tris - Once a week - weighted dips - 4 sets

Bis - Once a week - BB curls - 3-4 sets

Get most of the work done from other exercises, can feel that, but it just seems wrong to not give 'em an isolated workout, even if its a brief one.


----------



## chris27

yes i train arms once a week ,would nt feel right if i didnt .


----------



## egyption t

Suitelf11 said:


> Pumping up me arms is like having sex!


yea man,..the greatest pump u can ever get...


----------



## empzb

I don't do that many compound moves - mainly because I don't feel comfortable enough to at my gym.

If I did more compounds I wouldn't bother about arms too much - however as it stands they need a bit of work.


----------



## Suprakill4

SK-XO said:


> Lol I train because I LIKE training. I like training arms so I train them? why stop doing something I like. I'd still train them even if it wasn't providing any benefit.


Well it works for you, there bigger than your fcuking waiste for christ sake!!! lol.


----------



## littlesimon

I don't train arms.

Compound lifts only and 18.5" arms.


----------



## NickC

I find if I don't train arms they don't really respond, so I stick to about 9sets per week for Triceps and 9sets for Biceps, not all to failure tho..I have found taking it a bit easier has responded in better progress than trying to hammer them to much!

Seems to be a fine line to get progress sometimes.


----------



## paddy2010

you have to train your arms, thats my fave exercise! love that burn lol


----------



## Suitelf11

littlesimon said:


> I don't train arms.
> 
> Compound lifts only and 18.5" arms.


If you did train them they would be 20" atleast


----------



## LunaticSamurai

You hear this all the time, and it make me wonder why there are so many bicep boys out there.

Training your arms is not the be all and end all, to me there are more important bodyparts, like calves, i'd rather have massive claves that massive arms, although they would be nice, but to be honest, if my chest was massive and my back too then so would my arms be, its nature, some people dont train thier calves, but from doing squats and stiff leg deads, they grow, like i said before, if i train my arms i get no end of injuries, so i dont bother and mine are close to 17inch, with visible abs.


----------



## lolik

i think there are very few people who dont train their arms.


----------



## cecil_sensation

Suitelf11 said:


> I train biceps twice a week (3 exercises) and triceps once a week (two exercises), my biceps are lacking behind slightly. When they're ok again I lower it down to once a week again.


your bi ceps are properly lacking as your training them twice a week. you only need to train bi's once a week. concentrate on tri's more ratrher than bi's


----------



## JB74

yes it train mine but only when i cant be bothered training a main body part especially on a monday when everybody is doing there chest so its a arm nite lol


----------



## BLUTOS

I did but after reading Dutch's post about gaining mass on compound moves I might just ditch upper arm specific for rest of year n focus on forearms


----------



## Phez

When I have access to the gym no (and about 75% of the time when I don't have access to the gym).

I love all compound move workouts to help build functional strength for rugby.

Strangely enough I started getting most of my comments about my arms when I ditched the isolation moves, dropped my reps down to 3-5, upped my rest periods to 3 mins and went on a low carb diet............

I confuse myself some times


----------



## Andy Dee

No, they dont grow when I train them.


----------



## Mbb newlad

I train arms but they dont grow easy i hate dounf any bicep training i prefer trocep workouts but not growning much maybe in time


----------



## aka

of course including fore arm and wrist


----------



## Mars

tom0311 said:


> *Because they grow anyway, they are the levers to nearly all upper body exercises* so IMO they get stimulated enough without needing to isolate them. I give them a couple of exercises a week, nothing more. TBH nothing made my biceps grow more than wide grip pullups.


True, but that will only take you so far.

I don't train them all the time but believe me you can induce more growth if you train them just once weekly for say 4-6wks and then take some time off direct bi/tri work again.


----------



## MillionG

Nope, no isolation whatsoever.


----------



## jw007

Yes

But only a few sets, only prob 2 -3 max on biceps


----------



## pea head

You see,i have gone the opposite way....blitzed my arms big time this year doing them twice a week....never done that in all the years ive trained.....and made my best arm gains big time compared to previous years imo.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

pea head said:


> You see,i have gone the opposite way....blitzed my arms big time this year doing them twice a week....never done that in all the years ive trained.....and made my best arm gains big time compared to previous years imo.


 But surely thats down to the shock principle??


----------



## pea head

LunaticSamurai said:


> *But surely thats down to the shock principle??*


And ??? :tongue:

What else could it be???

Worked for me,so if experts say its wrong then well.....just wrong for you.


----------



## sawyer

surely not training your arms is like not training your legs


----------



## Guest

I've been training them after heavy compound moves and find they grew at first but now don't and even start to shrink - maybe because I'm going progressively heavier. After reading the posts by Dutch and others, I'm gonna start training them individually.


----------



## Suitelf11

oliver Roberts said:


> your bi ceps are properly lacking as your training them twice a week. you only need to train bi's once a week. concentrate on tri's more ratrher than bi's


Nope, trained them once a week, since I've started training them twice a week they're growing again. Mostly in strength.


----------



## tom0311

mars1960 said:


> True, but that will only take you so far.
> 
> I don't train them all the time but believe me you can induce more growth if you train them just once weekly for say 4-6wks and then take some time off direct bi/tri work again.


Yeh I said earlier that's what I do, but only about 2 bicep and 2 tricep exercises a week. Probably about 3 sets on each. I wouldn't stop doing them completely but I don't spend much time on isolating them.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

sawyer said:


> surely not training your arms is like not training your legs


 No. Your legs are not a secondary muscle, tri's and bi's are.


----------



## big pete

havent trained for about 3 years.

but prior to that, used to get all the arms training i needed from compond moves. closest i came to specific arm training was log pressing or stone lifting

less is more for arms IMO, over train them and they will never grow


----------



## Smitch

I have been training arms separately once a week but after reading Dutchs post the other week I've started a push pull plan where I'm not isolating triceps at all and am only doing a few sets of concentration curls on my pull day. I was actually amazed after trying to do some dips at the end of my first push day I could only manage about 4 after usually doing 4 sets of 8 reps weighted with 15kg!!!

Hopefully it'll kickstart some growth all over by changing my routine, I am a bit worried about neglecting the guns directly though. As growth has slowed lately though what have I got to lose???

I've also dropped the weight and upped the reps to 15 per set instead of going heavy with the usual 6-8 reps.


----------



## Bambi

I used to do all compound movements but I've started doing an extra set or two of arm work, triceps especially, and my pressing movements, like bench press, already feel much more stable and powerful. The bulk of my workouts are still heavy compound squat deadlift, bench, row, chins, etc etc


----------



## bigbear21

i train bis and tris once every 8 days 6 sets (inc warmups) for bis and 8 sets (inc warmups) for tris


----------



## Boshboshbosh

yeah only once a week, i dont do much, like get the cables and do 5 sets of curls for my Bi's

then some EZ bar curls

then I do a lot more on my Tri's


----------



## ekko

actually stopped training em 2 weeks ago for all the good reasons already stated miss the freaky pumps though so gonna start back nx week. perhaps a better question would be do you train forearms ?


----------



## james12345

yeah have an arm day, high intensity and switching ie tris.bis.tris etc

first started on a push legs pull routine and overall mass increased but wasnt getting much arm size, arms responded well when i hi them hard!


----------



## frowningbudda

Just been doing compounds for the last month or so,

but when I start a new split I am going to dedicate a day to them


----------



## IronFed

What I don't get is how you know whether you are overtraining arms or under-training arms (assuming they are not growing). So for example take someone who does a typical push pull routine based mainly on compounds and fnishes off with a couple of arm exercises. If their arms are not growing or getting stronger, would they need to drop the volume and stick to just compounds as their arms are getting too much direct work, or could it be the case that their arms aren't being stimulated enough and therefore need even more direct work or a seperate day?

I assume it's down to individual genetics and the only way to find out is to try both ways


----------



## frowningbudda

S_Tezza said:


> I assume it's down to individual genetics and the only way to find out is to try both ways


I think it all works, every training split - everything.

The body doesn't know what's going on, and so has to adapt.

(Given enough time)


----------



## trumbol

1ce a week. 1hr of arms...

I know lots of people that dont do arms and just rely on pushing/pulling, but I like to think if they ache the next day, they're going to grow.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Personally i think that dedicating a day to just arms is for advanced bodybuilders, gaining size by doing compund moves should be first and foremost the most important part of your training until you have enough mass to fine tune it.


----------



## nelly1972

I train my arms as they are skinny as feck but only at the end of my routine..If its good enough for strongmen to train arms then its good enough for me..Not a priority training arms but every bit of assistance on big lifts is an advantage..I also train my abs even though they get worked doind deads, squats,power cleans, hammer swings etc..

Read a book by coach Chris sommers who is an American gymnastic coach and he has said he does'nt have his athletes train bi's seperately as they get plenty of work on the rings..


----------



## yoohoo1

Super sets work best for my arms. Only thing that gets them growing tbh. And the doms is pretty bad afterwards aswell.


----------



## tom0311

dutch_scott said:


> true but i see ud looked at my thread and tried to steal reps via a hijack lol good idea but be original lol


I did look at your thread, but I've been doing that for a bit mate :thumb: No need to steal :lol:

I'd say it works pretty well too, measured right arm cold last night at 17" on the dot so growth has definitely improved. I was stuck at about 16" for a good few months.


----------



## Diesel Power

Yeah but don't dedicate a whole day to them (bicep boys!!) They get good use with my job so just do a little to keep them in proportion.


----------



## BigDom86

well over the past couple months ive dropped 1.5 stone, and ive been trainig arms twice a week with high volume. arms are sitting comfortably at 19" which is good for me


----------



## gerg

i do a couple of reps of bicep curls just to see what all the fuss is about sometimes, other than that i don't do anything that i'd class as isolation an exercise.

i'm more interested in strength anyway


----------



## Gza1

not directly, il do underhand rows and close grip, on chest and back day, heavy compounds make mine grow


----------



## coflex

i train arms once per week atm, but i'm contemplating training them twice with a hi volume style, like bigdom86 says.

if you look at the yanks (who dwarf the british guys in the guns dept) they mostly train arms with hi volume and twice per week.

if it's good enough for them.....


----------



## Syko

I always put in a few exersizes for biceps and triceps...

No need to go mad as my arms grow anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## etali

I train more for sport than appearance. My arms get exercised by bench press, overhead press, rows, and a few bodyweight exercises in Karate. I've started adding in preacher curls because I hear they're good for arm wrestling, but I don't want to go overboard on isolation exercises.


----------



## jjmac

i train arms, but not much, just 2 exercises on bis after back and 2 on tris after chest,

whether it helps them grow or not i still love the pump ypu get and for me thats bloody satisfying after a workout to walk out with huge pumping guns!!


----------



## Mrcapo

I do but never feel a bicep ache the day after where as Tri's always leave me with a satisfying ache!


----------



## sizar

littlesimon said:


> I don't train arms.
> 
> Compound lifts only and 18.5" arms.


19st guy with 18.5 inch arm is not exactly the biggest.. maybe you should train them l.. just an idea


----------



## Themanabolic

yeah i do ! either at the end of the session, or as a separate arms day


----------



## Guest

Themanabolic said:


> yeah i do ! either at the end of the session, or as a separate arms day


x2


----------



## green19210

who doesn't love doing the old bi's and tri's! its the best session of the week!


----------



## Raptor

green19210 said:


> who doesn't love doing the old bi's and tri's! its the best session of the week!


Agreed i finish off with cable pulls and tricep cable push (the machines are next to each other) i do set after set until my arms are gonna pop! Very satisfying finish to my workout! The 18% that don't are either stupid or insane.


----------



## sully807

Reverse curls and dumbell skull crushers once a week


----------



## Will101

I hate training arms! Never quite get the same buzz as the bigger lifts for me. Never used to train them (for last 2 years) but have done moreso recently as felt they were lagging.

Did spend 6 months hitting my tri's once to get my bench up so I also think there is an argument for isolation of the arms to actually help with compound lifts.


----------



## warren

i never trained them for years and as a result have pants arms lol, started training them and have got them from 14''-16'' sincer training them again starting last oct. slowing downt not thogh and they are still pants


----------



## RICKYT

yep i always hit bis tris and forearms hard once a week every week usually just before a rest day


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

I can't really get motivated for arm isolation.

Wheres about is Dutch's thread everyone is talking about here?


----------



## gaz_0001

A tiny bit.

On chest day, throw in 2 Exercises for tri's (4 x 12's for both)

Same on back day, but 2 exercises for the Bi's.

About once a month, i will give them a hammering, and resume the normal split after that.


----------



## najybomb

if you actually want them to develope fully then yes you should train them. anyone who says otherwise doesnt know anything full stop.

you cannot directly hit every head of the tricep of both heads of the biceps with in direct movements. so in terms of bodybuilding and developing a physique you should train them.


----------



## big_jim_87

sully807 said:


> Reverse curls and dumbell skull crushers once a week


what a shyt 2 movements to pick


----------



## najybomb

lmao seems i have been outdone! well from a personal perspective, without direct training i dont find you develope an asthetic shape to them.


----------



## Jem

najybomb said:


> lmao seems i have been outdone! well from a personal perspective, without direct training i dont find you develope an asthetic shape to them.


His look pretty aesthetically pleasing from where I'm sitting


----------



## Heineken

I tried training them directly, nothing happened.

I tried training them with just compounds, nothing happened.

I have accepted I shall most likely, always have the gunnage of a 9 year old girl :lol:

Bliss at last!


----------



## Itchy Nips

Heineken said:


> I tried training them directly, nothing happened.
> 
> I tried training them with just compounds, nothing happened.
> 
> I have accepted I shall most likely, always have the gunnage of a 9 year old girl :lol:
> 
> Bliss at last!


Same as pal, everywhere else is fine but my puny arms will not budge :thumb:


----------



## gaz_0001

paddy86 said:


> Same as pal, everywhere else is fine but my puny arms will not budge :thumb:


I train my arms indirectly mainly, but i find that with the biceps i just cant make them sore at all, unless i whack up the weight to something ridiculously heavy. 3 - 5 rep range. I can do 15% less for 5 x 15, and i get nothing out of it, its only when using weight thats uncomforably heavy that i can get any real satisfaction.

Arms are a weird one. My favourite muscles to work are Shoulders, Traps and forearms.


----------



## boro_stu

well i absolutely hammer arms. twice a week some weeks. good arm workout before a night out ** PUMPED **


----------



## Tommy10

i do cable curls..thats it


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> i do cable curls..thats it


explains....a lot 

Oh scott - a heart ..for me ! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

9 sets on bi's on back day 9 sets on tri's on chest day, 3 sets 3 movements


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> Oh scott - a heart ..for me ! :thumb:


no it was a [email protected] and a bum on it's side:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> no it was a [email protected] and a bum on it's side:laugh:


Oh [email protected] ....wrong again !

you do realise though - it took me ages to work out what it meant when I first entered the realms of facebook :lol: and now you're telling me it's dirty :whistling: Oh my


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> and now you're telling me* it's dirty* :whistling: Oh my


Jeezus, away and stick a finger in it ...............stop the dribbling:lol:


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> Jeezus, away and stick a finger in it ...............stop the dribbling:lol:


OMG you're so crude :laugh:

anyway you interpret everyfink as being rudie :whistling:

...celibacy is not doing you any favours I see :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> OMG you're so crude :laugh:


bollox y' c unt:laugh:



Jem said:


> ...celibacy is not doing you any favours I see :whistling:


I fell off the wagon, twice last night and twice this morning lol


----------



## Ninja

I do. Push day-tricep, pull day-bicep:rockon:


----------



## MarkFranco

Not directly more into strength training than body building so I don't see the point of doing curls, kickbacks etc.


----------



## bowen86

yep once a week.


----------



## Nathrakh

Me too - once a week (bis/tris together)


----------



## pecman

Once a week for me chest/bi's shoulders/tri's

Cut back on my bi workout and upped reps to 10-15 and my bi's have grown a lot in a short time i have now hit the 20" mark:thumb:

Triceps though although big have always been a weekness due to being a flid and not being able to straighten my arms fully:rolleyes:


----------



## kenster

Started on my arms more as i want big arms i dont want fekin lats and massive chest/shoulders. On my back day i work biceps

3 x 8 Widegrup pullups

3 x 12 BAck extensions

3 x 6 Chinups

3 x 8 Upright rows

3 x 8 Ex Curls

3 x 8 EZ reversecurls

3x12 dumbell wrist curls

Hows that sound? So i need to drop the weights on my arms for size?


----------



## quinn85

once a week, usually tuesday after i've done back.


----------

